# Basic heartworm preventative recommendation that's best for poodle?



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I am in Minnesota, and also don't use heartworm preventative year round. I use Heartgard Plus, which is heartworm plus a couple different types of worms. I don't know if you can still get Heartgard without the plus, I believe that was just heartworm. I'm with you, have never had a problem with fleas and don't want all the extras.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

My preference is an ivermectin/pyrantal based medication like Heartgard Plus, Tri-heart Plus, or Iverheart Plus (or Max, which also kills tapeworms). I give Nexgard as needed for fleas.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Also here with HeartGuard Plus. Basically it takes care of heart and other worms. Never had a problem with it. Asta eats the chews (he actually thinks this is a treat)


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you both! I would like to try HeartGuard Plus, but the only sizing category my toy poodle fits into for that pill is for dogs 25 pounds and under. My toy poodle is 6 pounds, and although I know he fits into the 25 pounds and under category, but I prefer to give him a dose that's sized for 8 pounds and under, like some of the other brands. I guess I could split the Hearguard chews so he doesn't eat the whole thing each month, but the chews aren't "scored," meaning they aren't meant to split because they don't have equal parts medicine in the entire chew.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I also use HeartGuard plus. My dog won’t eat it unless I cut it into small pieces. 

I would speak to your vet, but I would cut the pill up to get a smaller dose. There are human pills that aren’t scored, but can be cut in half.

However my new puppy was under 8 pounds on his first vet visit and they gave him Interceptor Plus because it had a smaller dose. Maybe this is an option for your dog


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I wouldn't cut them in pieces, my vet explained to me that the active ingredients are not dispersed throughout the pill, but concentrated in one part of it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

What about Revolution? It's a topical and if I recall has small weight ranges for small dogs. Single ingredient.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> What about Revolution? It's a topical and if I recall has small weight ranges for small dogs. Single ingredient.


I know at one time, my vet quite prescribing it, since they were getting dogs testing positive while using it as their only heartworm preventative.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

My childhood dog died of heart worm complications when using a topical; I believe it was revolution, but it was 20 years ago. I won’t use a topical to prevent heart worm now.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

My last dog was a border collie, so I did not use anything with Ivermectin. (Ivermectin is now being used to treat Covid-19, btw). Instead, I used black walnut hull tincture, which can be found in a heath store, or online at drclark.com

You use 1 drop per 12 pounds of body weight. It kills various internal parasites, including heart worm.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Black walnut extract would not be my choice for medicating a dog, particularly one which might have the MDR1 mutation. Fun fact - the MDR1 mutation affects the ability to metabolize a bunch of different drugs, not just ivermectin. (Here is a link to more information about it.) Additionally, black walnut is known to contain compounds which can sicken dogs and horses. (More information Here .)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

As with all online and anecdotal advice, I recommend running anything you read here by a trusted veterinarian before beginning treatment.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

For heartworm, I use InterceptorPlus for my adult, and HeartGuardPlus for the 2 pups which will change to Interceptor too. For fleas and ticks, Bravecto.


----------

